# Magnalia Christi Americana by Cotton Mather



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone know if this can found in print anywhere?


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm interested in picking up a copy. Let me know if you find out!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 29, 2009)

Applewood Books, the University of Michigan and Kessinger Publications all have print on demand editions available. See Amazon.com 
The Applewood edition looks to have a nicer cover.

For the cheaper or less committed folks out there, free downloads here:
Internet Archive: Free Download: Magnalia Christi Americana : or, The ecclesiastical history of New-England, from its first planting in the year 1620. unto the year of Our Lord, 1698. In seven books ...
and Magnalia Christi americana: or, The ... - Google Books


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are the hits from abebooks (I'd be leery of print on demand which a lot of these seem to be).
cotton mather - magnalia christi - AbeBooks


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2009)

Beware the large number of abridgments however; it's a 1200 page work.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 29, 2009)

Banner of Truth published an edition some years back, but confused the matter by re-titling it _The Great Works of Christ in America_.
www.abebooks.com has a number of sets available and the prices aren't bad.

People do know! Yes they do.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 29, 2009)

My library.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 29, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Banner of Truth published an edition some years back, but confused the matter by re-titling it _The Great Works of Christ in America_.
> www.abebooks.com has a number of sets available and the prices aren't bad.
> 
> People do know! Yes they do.



Wayne, do you know of BoT abridged the text at all?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 29, 2009)

Adam:

Doesn't appear to be abridged. It is a reprint of the 1853 edition published by S. Andrus, Hartford under the title _Magnalia Christi Americana_ and includes an index.

The original seven volumes are here comprised in 2 volumes. Published by Banner of Truth in 1979. ISBN #0851512801 (v. 1) and 085151281X (v. 2).


----------



## Wayne (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## CarlosOliveira (Dec 30, 2009)

One set is being sold at Ebay for $125 here, but you can make an offer.

You can get in touch with Gowan Books (Gowan Books). They have a very large amount of rare and out-of-print books puritan/reformed books and it's very likely they might have a set available in stock. Searching for their website at least 2 set showed up.


----------

